
Google Cloud Speech API - hurrycane
https://cloud.google.com/speech/
======
pseudobry
Access to this API is currently invite-only. Sign up for the limited preview:
[https://services.google.com/fb/forms/speech-api-
alpha/](https://services.google.com/fb/forms/speech-api-alpha/)

